# Cunard Countess crew member Nick Boardman



## Martyn B (Apr 22, 2014)

I am trying to trace Nick Boardman. Nick was a senior mechanic on the Cunard Countess. He also worked as deck mechanic and worked on the AC and refrigeration systems. Nick lived in Hythe near Southampton and married Fran (a Scottish lady) who worked in the ship's shop on 4 deck. I have lost touch with Nick and last saw him in 2005 and he was still living in Hythe. If anyone has details of Nick's whereabouts, I would be very grateful to hear from them.
Martyn B


----------



## Malcolm S (Aug 20, 2008)

Greetings
I remember Nick, last time I saw him was after Cunard went from using NUS crew and to Bahamian flag. He was working on a Townsend ferry from Portsmouth (or was it Southampton?) to Calais. However that was twenty plus years ago.
Malcolm S


----------



## Martyn B (Apr 22, 2014)

*nick boardman*

Thanks Malcolm
I'll keep looking for Nick. I think that he is still living in the Hythe, Hampshire area. He must be in his late 60's now.
Kind regars Martyn B.


----------

